# Good sellers?



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone know some good trusted websites to get some fertile eggs? Comment your site suggestions


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

ANY website you get hatching eggs from is a risk. Eggs do not do well being shipped. They get shaken, run thru x-rays, ect even if the box says fragile on them. As for site, well there is every hatchery, ebay, craiglsit ( you can pick them up so no shipping), and breeders of particular breeds. I would just google "(insert breed name) hatching eggs" .


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Chickensforbackyards, efowl, and tractor supply (maybe)


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> Anyone know some good trusted websites to get some fertile eggs? Comment your site suggestions


 what state are you in?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Im in the greater philadelphia area of pennsylvania


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> Im in the greater philadelphia area of pennsylvania


 i used to live just south of wilmington
been in philly plenty of times with the tow truck.

any idea what breed you are looking for?
we have 7 buff orpington hens laying up a storm up here in new hampshire


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Are they bantams?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> Are they bantams?


 no these are full size , i also have imported english orpingtons which are huge.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you ship day old chicks or fertile eggs? I may be interested


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> Do you ship day old chicks or fertile eggs? I may be interested


i can ship you eggs, your not that far away
when do you want them?
i have 2 dozen going to the Philippines on the 25th
yes i said the Philippines
the guy has a place there & wants to have some large birds
so after that i can set aside as many as you would like

just let me know
thanks


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Apyl said:


> ANY website you get hatching eggs from is a risk. Eggs do not do well being shipped. They get shaken, run thru x-rays, ect even if the box says fragile on them. As for site, well there is every hatchery, ebay, craiglsit ( you can pick them up so no shipping), and breeders of particular breeds. I would just google "(insert breed name) hatching eggs" .


I agree with that!


----------

